# Yellowish Sticky Poo



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

The kittens( I think its only 2 0f the 4) are making yellowish sticky poo.In fact it is sticking to them. Is it normal? If not what does it indicate and what should I do? I would appreciate anyones help.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

How old are they?


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

3 days old. 

And also last night one of the kittens had some blood coming out of his belly button but this morning it does not look like its coming out anymore. Is it something which can normally happen?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

In my experience, kittens who I've hand reared on milk replacement have yellowish faeces, so I'd assume thats the result of an all milk diet. With my foster kittty who had kittens, I never saw their faeces when they were that little as she kept them spotless. Is mum eating their faeces?

Do they still have partial umbilical cords? They might or might not, but they should be drying up. Was it a lot of blood? If there is no blood now and no visible wound or hernia (lump), I wouldn't worry overly, but keep an eye on that kittens tummy for future changes.

As always, if anything worries you, call your vet for advice :wink:


----------

